# Default's 90x50x50 FireAqua 'Colour Therapy'



## default

So this is a new project, I've had most of the equipment for some time now, but haven't found the opportunity to set everything up yet. However, I found some time this Sunday and found a nice spot in my basement and worked the stand and tank in. So I started experimenting with the pump placement and flow distribution.

Equipment list (so far):
- 90x50x50cm (36x20x20") rimless starphire + matching stand
- Aquatic Life Dual 39w T5HO fixture
- 10lb co2 cylinder with UP regulator
- ~17L Netlea Brown + 20L Lambo Professional
- 2x Hydor Koralia Gen 3 1350

I've recently been experimenting with the threshold of a filter-less high tech planted aquarium, and I've had great success - with the right ratio/balance of fauna to flora. This new project will be filter-less and I may consider adding a canister later on when I decide what the fauna line-up will be. So far, I'm gonna be blasting everything with the new gen 3 1350s I picked up, it's a little powerful even with the diffuser attachment, but it's one cool looking wave maker.

The scape is still in the works, but stone selections have been made - flora list is quite large atm and growing, but still playing with the species and placement in my head. This will most likely be similar to my experiment tank, a hybrid dutch.

A quick teaser, stay tuned!


----------



## planter

Nice I'm looking forward to seeing this project. Never heard of a high tech filterless setup before


----------



## Mossman

Following this, looks like its going to be intesting!


----------



## default

*Hardscape update*

So I got to spend some time - a little too much time - earlier to play with the hardscape of the tank. I ran a little low on stones I had on hand, but I managed to utilize two types of stones that had similar colours and patterns; Dragon Stone and Petrified Wood. I'm not 100% happy with how it looks at the moment, so I'll see how I feel about it later, but it has some nice features already and I would like to see how it would look planted.

As of now, ~31L of aquasoil has been used and ~30 lbs of stones. The layout as of now is going to act more as a guideline for this hybrid Dutch, the pictures don't quite capture how it truly looks with all the lights and shadows, it makes the layout look flat. The combination of flat and pocketed stones is working out better than I originally expected, it's adding a interesting cliff/step look, but doesn't look too out of place among the more dominant Dragon Stones. I like the citadel look of the three stones on top, but on some angles it looks a little odd, but the moss and plants will definitely soften the edges.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## fesso clown

Looks awesome so far. I will follow this build even though I'm a reef guy. Your tanks are wicked!


----------



## Wiccandove

I love it! Dragonstone is my favorite. Going to be following this too


----------



## planter

the rock placement is nice. Depending on what your planting, some spots in between the back row of rocks may prove difficult to plant. But yeah I like the way you have it arranged 

I'm still wondering how your going to run this filter-less. Everything I've read and experienced suggests that good filtration and good flow are essential for a high tech tank. I'm not criticizing your methods as even from the brief chats we've had it's obvious that your knowledge and experience with planted tanks far out weighs mine, I'm just curious is all.


----------



## default

fesso clown said:


> Looks awesome so far. I will follow this build even though I'm a reef guy. Your tanks are wicked!





Wiccandove said:


> I love it! Dragonstone is my favorite. Going to be following this too


Thanks! Stay tuned for when it's planted!


planter said:


> the rock placement is nice. Depending on what your planting, some spots in between the back row of rocks may prove difficult to plant. But yeah I like the way you have it arranged
> 
> I'm still wondering how your going to run this filter-less. Everything I've read and experienced suggests that good filtration and good flow are essential for a high tech tank. I'm not criticizing your methods as even from the brief chats we've had it's obvious that your knowledge and experience with planted tanks far out weighs mine, I'm just curious is all.


Curiosity will progress us further! Most aquarist will suggest running filters on any tank - which is true, it does provide good bio + mechanical filtration and the ability to have chemical filtration when needed.
However, in the high tech planted aquarium, the sheer volume of plants will provide a huge surface area for biological filtration - especially when plants are capable of utilizing ammonium as their nitrogen source.

The only reason why I may add a canister later on would be for the mechanical filtration, although it makes a very small difference, it nonetheless will remove coarse and fine particulates. However, the tank will initially be filter-less, it's just one less thing to worry about or clean. Plus, there won't be much in terms of fauna aside from cleaners for the first few weeks anyways. Potential stocking may be angels, festivums, or dwarf cichlids - when the tank is ready, I may consider adding a canister!


----------



## cb1021

Dude really nice! I'm glad you spent a bit more to get the 50x50cm to fit the stand perfectly.


----------



## default

cb1021 said:


> Dude really nice! I'm glad you spent a bit more to get the 50x50cm to fit the stand perfectly.


Thanks man, the price wasn't much of a concern, I just personally liked the 45x45cm for the height. However, this size is growing on me, it's my cube - just 80% longer  lol.


----------



## default

So I drafted up a quick plant placement on PS to see whether the idea would look alright. The colours are just estimates at this point.
Some numbers are hard to see, I'm tired and was scribbling with the stylus, so bear with me .
Opinions welcomed!

1. Hygrophila Araguaia
2. Gratiola Viscidula
3. Pogostemon Helferi
4. Lobelia Cardinalis 'Dwarf'
5. Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'
6. Alternanthera Reineckii 'Rosanervig'
7. Bacopa Caroliniana
8. Bacopa Myriophylloides
9. Microsorum Pteropus 'Trident'
10. Ludwigia Arcuata
11. Limnophila Sessiliflora
12. Rotala Macrandra
13. Rotala sp. Green
14. Rotala Wallichii

Potential additions:
Fissidens Fontanus
Riccardia Chamedryfolia
Blyxa Japonica
Salvinia Minima


----------



## default

Quick update, tank is 80% planted. Both pumps are in place, so the circulation is totaling 2100 gph, the flow in the tank is ridiculous.


----------



## planter

That's crazy flow defult. Most guys go for a turnover of 10x that's around 50x. You're in saltwater territory bud.

The plant and rock placement looks really good btw


----------



## default

planter said:


> That's crazy flow defult. Most guys go for a turnover of 10x that's around 50x. You're in saltwater territory bud.
> 
> The plant and rock placement looks really good btw


Thanks man! I'm not liking it now that it's flooded, but I'm sure once it fills in I'll start liking it more.

The turn over right now is 35x, insanely high for planted tanks, but I've been experimenting with really high flows and most plants seem to grow better in very high flow areas over medium-lower areas. The flow minimizes any settling and maximizes nutrient distribution. This tank will be an experiment with high flow and a new fertilization mixture I'm creating that will spike in certain elements.


----------



## default

Quick update - it's been planted for a couple days now and the plants have straightened out. There were initially a few stubborn floating stems, but the plants look pretty happy now, this tank also saw it's first water change tonight.
There is also noticeable growth on; Rotala Macrandra, Rotala sp. Green, Rotala Wallichi, Ludwigia Arcuata, and Limnophila Sessiliflora.


----------



## cb1021

Fantastic placements.


----------



## default

cb1021 said:


> Fantastic placements.


Thanks man!


----------



## planter

#talentedwithtweezers


----------



## default

Quick update as I added a new equipment. Plants are still filling in, the first trim may be needed soon.

I got a good deal on a new Eheim 2215 and decided to set it up on this tank, I was very happy with the filter-less tank so far, but just figured I might as well cycle the filter now - however, I'm still not certain of stocking; a large school of Cardinal Tetras or Harlequin Rasboras would be pretty nice in this setup. So now my turnover is slighting over 37 times per hour, plants seem to be loving it.

Also, one of the plants is showing some colours I haven't noticed before - Bacopa Myriophylloides has been growing quite well and the new growth has been maintaining a creamy-white green. If this colour is stable, it would be a very interesting plant for Dutch set ups, not many white-ish plants out there.


----------



## cb1021

nice update. Really like looking at this tank. I agree with planter, you expressed skill here not only with plant selection, but with the actual planting of each individual stem/node. When I do bunch planting, it looks un-natural at the beginning. It's either too even or too odd. But how you have done it, each stem merges with one anther very well despite early stage. 

Keep up with maintenance, don't be to greedy for fast grow, keep algae away as a priority. I really want to see this tank 4-6 months later.


----------



## default

planter said:


> #talentedwithtweezers


This made me laugh quite a bit 



cb1021 said:


> nice update. Really like looking at this tank. I agree with planter, you expressed skill here not only with plant selection, but with the actual planting of each individual stem/node. When I do bunch planting, it looks un-natural at the beginning. It's either too even or too odd. But how you have done it, each stem merges with one anther very well despite early stage.
> 
> Keep up with maintenance, don't be to greedy for fast grow, keep algae away as a priority. I really want to see this tank 4-6 months later.


I really do appreciate the kind words!

Been using the same tweezers I got when I first started in planted tanks, despite having half a dozen other pairs sitting around, the original still feels just right .

I find with algae, you just need to learn to work with it, it's almost inevitable that algae blooms are going to occur, it's more so about letting the right species bloom at the right time. Nonetheless, the cleaner crew will be going in within the coming weeks, still waiting for the Planorbis Arnoldi snails to multiply before introduction of fauna.
Fast plant growth = algae suppressant =more maintenance/trimming.


----------



## Ryan s

Very nice tank. Looking at your tank makes me want to get back into planted tanks. As per our last pm, will get back to you when i'm ready.


----------



## default

Quick update.

A few things have changed in this tank:

1. Gen 3 pumps removed a few days ago - great looking pumps and quite powerful, but they seem to have stability issues, they would lose flow from 100% down to only 30%, but it would never return to it's original flow. I would highly recommend avoiding these pumps right now, at least until they figure out the bugs - customer support was also a head scratcher.

2. Added a Eheim G160, played around with some other pumps and positioning, but found the perfect fit with the G160, good flow and about 2 gallons worth of media. So now the flow has been minimized unfortunately, as the plants were exploding with the high flow, but since the plants have rooted and matured, the calmer and diffused flow provides a nice sway. With the adjustable spray bar, I have provided certain areas with more flow than others, this will allow further testing of growth rates/patterns in variable flows - from my other experiment tank, higher flow rates have resulted in much faster growth. Might add another canister to this tank or possibly a Vortech, but the added bio media is tempting me to get larger fish.

3. Plant update:
- Bacopa Myriophylloides (removed) was growing very quick, but all of a sudden decided to grow white and some stems started melting, very soft water seems to be the cause for this. Introduced back into a more neutral tank and has been growing steadily again. Wasn't liking how it was in tank as it allowed too much substrate to show and looked too similar to Rotala Wallichi. 
- Sphaerocaryum Malaccense (added) took the spot that the Bacopa Myriophylloides was originally in, has been growing very steady with massive O2 bubbles throughout the photo-period. Has been looking very unique and stands out well in the set up, the tint of purple on it is also quite nice.
- Trident Fern (added) was inserted in between the rocks near the top, has been growing several new leaves and sending out new roots. A beautiful plant, growing very well and adding a nice shape to the overall scape.

4. Cleaner crew: (added)
~8 Otos
~22+ Amano Shrimp

5. A couple trims so far, this has allowed many of the stems to bush out, so the scape is nearly 90% planted and filled.


----------



## Mossman

That's looking Really Good!


----------



## jordie416

Love this tank man! All the planning and patience you put into her has really payed dividends...


----------



## default

Mossman said:


> That's looking Really Good!





jordie416 said:


> Love this tank man! All the planning and patience you put into her has really payed dividends...


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## default

Update:

The tank has been growing quite steadily and a big trim is due very soon.
There has been some addition to this tank, mostly livestock.

1. Co2 diffuser swapped out, was originally using a $3 diffuser from ebay - got pretty good growth, but swapped it out for the my one of favourite V-shape diffusers, performs almost like a atomizer.

2. Added fish!
- 12x Cardinal Tetras
- 12x Bolivian Rams
This tank is basically fully stocked now, the addition of the Rams wiped out my snail colony.. I was trying to grow the pond snails and limpets, guess it won't be happening in this tank. They have also scared every shrimp into hiding, I rarely see them now, I hope they'll come out once things settle down, I used to keep them together in the past, but these guys are very curious fish and tend to pick at things initially.

Nonetheless, fantastic fish, one of the most underrated dwarf Cichlids, they show great colours and aren't aggressive - actually more timid, they're terrified whenever my tweezers are near.. They have been sparing non-stop and have individually picked out patches of plants to claim as their own - which in turn increased the sparing .

The Cardinals are looking awesome, they were introduced to help the Rams feel more secure, so far, Rams are still extremely shy, but Cardinals are eating well and the fluorescent blue just pops in this scape.

3. Added some Red Root Floaters, these are going to help absorb some nutrients when I do a big trim, with an added bonus of providing security to the fauna.


----------



## charlie1

Looking great Lin, pure awesomeness .


----------



## default

charlie1 said:


> Looking great Lin, pure awesomeness .


Thanks Errol!


----------



## infolific

*V-shape diffusers?*

Beautiful! I keep checking in on this thread to see how things are going. I'm guessing based on the recent plant listings they're going really well 

I missed before your mention of a "favourite V-shape diffusers". Which one have you settled on? Not that a diffuser is going to solve all my problems, but every little bit helps...


----------



## jeanniebabie

The tank is truly beautiful and the addition of these Bolivians will keep it interesting. Once they start to settle down and pair up the boys will add additional colour and splash to this already gorgeous setting.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## lnguyen

Very beautiful concept, I love it, however there will be a lot of trimming job to do to keep the layout in shape I guess, plants are growing very quick too


----------



## jimmyjam

Nice dutchy . I like the tom Barr inspiration here . Super clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipfinger

Ya tank is beautiful!

Any updates/pictures?


----------



## default

infolific said:


> Beautiful! I keep checking in on this thread to see how things are going. I'm guessing based on the recent plant listings they're going really well
> 
> I missed before your mention of a "favourite V-shape diffusers". Which one have you settled on? Not that a diffuser is going to solve all my problems, but every little bit helps...





jeanniebabie said:


> The tank is truly beautiful and the addition of these Bolivians will keep it interesting. Once they start to settle down and pair up the boys will add additional colour and splash to this already gorgeous setting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk





lnguyen said:


> Very beautiful concept, I love it, however there will be a lot of trimming job to do to keep the layout in shape I guess, plants are growing very quick too





jimmyjam said:


> Nice dutchy . I like the tom Barr inspiration here . Super clean
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





slipfinger said:


> Ya tank is beautiful!
> 
> Any updates/pictures?


I totally forgot about this thread as I was being constantly barraged by different projects.. I was kinda away from the forum for a few weeks..

Thank you all for the kind words!

I actually dismantled this tank about two weeks ago! not much changed, the plants grew and demanded bi-weekly trimming and bi-monthly re-toppings (pulling out old stems and replanting crowns), the tank maintained well and basically looked the same every other week! Up until the last week as I allowed the Salvinia Minima to go nuts and grow out of control as I was away, most of the stems stretched in search of lighting - really turned into a jungle.
Since dismantling this tank, I was tired of the hardscape it had, so I removed the stones and just basically filled it with various species of plants to grow while I plan a new set up, and the growth has been great - will upload pics soon! - although not much to look at.. but some plant eye candy I guess. 

My new project is a 65g natural riverbank paludarium/riparium, more details when it's ready!

@infolific: Not sure if it's a little late, but the 'v-shaped' diffuser seems to be the same no matter which company you go for (aside from price); Tropica, Ista, and any generic brand. 
Here is an example of one:
http://tropica.com/en/plant-care/co2/co2-diffuser/
For some reason, I get some of the best bubble sizes with these diffusers, however they aren't the most aesthetically pleasing (SS diffusers win there) - but it can be easily hidden behind hardscape or even with plans. There is however, one issue I have with this diffusers, some have odd problems with their threads and sometimes leak when used right out of the box, but nonetheless a very easy fix, some plumbers tape will fix the leak every time with no issues.
I wouldn't recommended spending the extra $$ on Tropica for this product, if you can't find a good source, let me know as I usually have a couple new ones laying around.


----------



## default

So this should be the last update to this thread, as the scape is no longer in use, this update will simply show what the tank is now. A grow tank while I work on some other projects (posting soon).

The plants in the tank have been growing fantastically, although messy with little planting planning . However, the colours are looking great and growth rate is high as well.

Thanks everyone who followed the thread while the scape was up and for all the kind comments.


----------



## cb1021

Wow looks great. What is the red plant at the front and also what is that glossos-looking plant.


----------



## default

cb1021 said:


> Wow looks great. What is the red plant at the front and also what is that glossos-looking plant.


Ludwigia "Super Mini Red" .. not a fan of the name, and the other plant is Lobelia Cardinalis "Dwarf".


----------



## cb1021

Okay thanks. Some lovely plants in your tank.


----------



## infolific

The Lobelia Cardinalis "Dwarf" are nice looking plants. They grow fast for foreground plants so they need to be trimmed or topped. I wish they grew at the rate of Pogostemon Helferi instead.


----------

